# Lackieren in Hamburg



## RZL DZL (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Kennt jemand von euch eine Lackiererei oder einen Ort in Hamburg, wo man selber lackieren kann?


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2011)

check mal die gelben seiten. in billbrook gibts viele selfrepair kfz buden. ich meine in einer kann man auch selber lackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (12. Oktober 2011)

Gelbe Seiten, hÃ¤tt ich auch frÃ¼her drauf kommen kÃ¶nnen. Die hier tun es fÃ¼r ca. 80â¬, sagten sie mir:
http://www.gelbeseiten.de/yp/advertisement.yp?subscriberID=129079291351&tradeID=9169&indent0


----------

